# Pabutihin mo sa exams ha



## Seb_K

Hi guys, 

What does --- Pabutihin mo sa exams ha?

Does it mean, do well in your exams? I am not too sure of the first word used in the phrase. Help, please!


----------



## blue_jewel

Seb_K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What does --- Pabutihin mo sa exams ha?
> 
> Does it mean, do well in your exams? I am not too sure of the first word used in the phrase. Help, please!


 
Hi there, there's just some slight correction to this phrase.

Pabutihin mo sa exams ha? should be Pagbutihin mo sa exams ha?

The translation you provided is right. You can also say " _Do good in your exams, okay? _


----------



## inday

Seb_K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What does --- Pabutihin mo sa exams ha?
> 
> Does it mean, do well in your exams? I am not too sure of the first word used in the phrase. Help, please!


 

Whew! amazing !

Good job!


----------



## Seb_K

Ahhh, salamat po!


----------

